# Starter Problem?



## KajauDog (Mar 21, 2016)

Have a late 1990's Simplicity Broadmoor. Past couple of years when you went to start it even though the battery was fully charged, when engaging the key the starter would turn very slowy and after approximately 5 seconds it would go normal speed and the engine would start right up. Last fall, last time I used it, after engaging the key the starter turned very slow as usual but never got the normal speed, after I disengaged the key it continued to turn slow. At that point it started smoking and eventually stopped turning. I started with the solenoid and it was burnt. First question is replacing the solenoid, p/n on the solenoid doesn't match up to any p/n's I can find. A technical diagram shows a different p/n for my tractor than what I took off the part. Will I be safe using this replacement part? Second question: Would the solenoid cause this original problem or could the problem be with the key or starter? Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello KajauDog,

The P/N on your technical diagram should be OK, but they may have superceded it with a different P/N for some reason, which a more recent technical diagram may reveal. 

Your engine has been sitting all winter, check that it is turning over freely. 

You may have low voltage to the starter and solenoid due to dirty/corroded connections. Check/clean all connections in the starter circuit, especially ground connections. 

Try it out with clean connections and a new solenoid. Check the voltage to the solenoid and starter. Your key switch may be the culprit if low voltage.


----------

